# D Loop for Kisser button



## willowbend (Aug 3, 2007)

??????????????? anybody


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I have seen somewhere on here a knott that is used for the kisser, I'm looking for it also and as soon as I can find it or someone chimmes in, I'm stumped in finding it right now.

Here is one example:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1517886&highlight=kisser+knot


----------



## willowbend (Aug 3, 2007)

i just dont see how you can draw a single side tight enough on a DLoop as you have the knot then you have just a single strand and how would you get that tight???


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

willowbend said:


> i just dont see how you can draw a single side tight enough on a DLoop as you have the knot then you have just a single strand and how would you get that tight???


Reo Wild did that and may still do it that way. I've have one on my string for positive location of the tip of my nose.


----------



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)

If you're used to the feel of a kisser button, something else you might be able to do is hand serve about 1 inch of the string in the area where the kisser would be, then you wouldn't need to redo the center serving.


----------



## hilt xlr8 (Jun 11, 2011)

use 1 drop of krazy glue to keep in place


----------



## BlueUltra2 (Jun 18, 2002)

Does anyone have a picture of the d-loop kisser?


----------

